# Pro Tech Table saw



## sawdust911 (Mar 5, 2009)

I bought a used table saw of the brand Pro Tech. Little did I know that this company was out of business. It seems to be a decent table saw - its nice but my problem is that it is missing the special wrench that is used to hold the arbor when removing or attaching a blade. This is a special thin wrench that was probably made out of stamped steel. Since Pro Tech is out of business does anyone know where you might be able to pick up one of these special thin profile wrenches? Does anyone know about getting in contact with the remains of Pro Tech? The saw is madel CS4207


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

thought all if not most saws use that type of wrench. I know the old Delta saws not so old Grizzley and new Shop Fox all use that type of wrench. PMC Machinery are helpful and reasonable on price so you can try them. I have never used the shipping since I live really close but here is there link.

http://www.pmcwood.com/index.html?osCsid=70cb1f2b566ce563f22f029d0db6926f


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You might be able to score with ordinary "tappet" wrenches. They are sold in most auto part stores, and they are about half the thickness of a regular wrench. 

I lost a wrench to one of my routers that was a very thin wrench that needed to fit under the nut. Happened to have a tappet wrench that fits perfectly. They are available in both SAE and metric.


----------

